
JD.com Warehouse Can Ship 200,000 packages daily with 4 workers - mikenyc
https://www.axios.com/china-jd-warehouse-jobs-4-employees-shanghai-d19f5cf1-f35b-4024-8783-2ba79a573405.html
======
anoncoward111
Awesome for consumers, terrible in the short term for employment prospects
until those workers find new jobs elsewhere as robot technicians :)

~~~
_Microft
I'm afraid that if they were qualified to wait robots, they wouldn't have to
work in order picking.

There was an article on where people replaced by automation move jobwise. I
think that they ended in jobs requiring lower qualification than before.

I'll try to find a link.

~~~
_Microft
A search of the browsing history didn't turn up anything, unfortunately.

